# Wotofo Sapor Plus RDA



## skola (1/8/16)

For all you Sapor fans...


























22mm Diameter

Available in Stainless Steel and Black

Rhodium Plated Copper Contact

Dual Adjustable Top Airflow

German Made PEEK Insulator

- See more at: http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-sapor-plus-rda.html#sthash.g7qVpsPf.dpuf

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kevkev (1/8/16)

Aaah yes, I cannot wait. Just wish they could take out the + at first glance I read Saport

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dirge (1/8/16)

It's about damn time.

@Mike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (2/8/16)

Awwww yes, can't wait to get a SaporT


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/8/16)

Looks wicked


----------



## zadiac (2/8/16)

This will convert to BF easy and it will be the ultimate squonking atty....for me that is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/8/16)

So I pulled the trigger and ordered one directly from Wotofo. Let's see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (16/4/17)

Bummer. Wotofo asked me to cancel my order as the Sapor Plus was cancelled. Not going to be released.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (16/4/17)

@Soprono, you laughing at my misfortune?


----------



## Soprono (16/4/17)

na just find it funny how these companies spend the RaD on these things and tell the customer to cancel instead of honoring those who supported the product. 

Guess it's better than getting something defected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (16/4/17)

Soprono said:


> na just find it funny how these companies spend the RaD on these things and tell the customer to cancel instead of honoring those who supported the product.
> 
> Guess it's better than getting something defected.
> 
> ...



I waited for months (since August last year) and now suddenly they tell me this. I'm quite pissed off.
They did refund me though........but still pissed off.


----------

